# coca mariani. history? value?



## newestbottledigger77 (Dec 9, 2011)

I found a coca mariani bottle and i would like to know more about it im very new at this and Know little about bottles. It is dark olive green has an applied lip and sort of looks like a squat soda and its from paris france. I want to know the history ant the value. One of my best finds yet.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          Jarrett                                       thank you.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 9, 2011)

Hello Jarrett,

 Welcome to the Blue Pages. What took ya? We appreciate zee photographs, n'est-ce pas?

 Here are some Previous Mariani Discussions...


----------



## newestbottledigger77 (Dec 9, 2011)

here is a picture of the coca mariani anybody recodnize it if so please help its my current best bottle.


----------



## Plumbata (Dec 9, 2011)

It was a very popular product back in the 2nd half of the 1800s-early 1900s. It was a wine (or fortified wine) infused with the active principles contained within the coca leaf. The natural cocaine (slightly different from the cocaine HCl everyone knows about) was certainly a major selling point.

 When I dug one several years ago and looked into the product I learned that a few Catholic Popes and also secular heads-of-state were regular users and endorsers of this most energizing of products. []

 The "value" varies wildly. Most bottle collectors probably wouldn't pay more than 5-10 or so for one, but collectors of antiques and vintage items related to narcotics and other illegal drugs will pay a premium if the "cocaine" angle is played, sometimes 60 or more for one, though I wouldn't expect it. It is a nice bottle to have as a conversation and display piece.


----------



## newestbottledigger77 (Dec 9, 2011)

COOL THANK FOR THE INFO NOW WHEN PEOPLE ASK ILL KNOW A LITTLE BIT ABOUT IT[]


----------



## LC (Dec 10, 2011)

There was a post here some time back concerning this bottle . I do not know how one could find it though . It was quite lengthly as I remember , there was law suits filed concerning this product , wish I could remember what the concerns were . You might do a search for info on Google, might find some info there .  If I remember right , I saw one go off on eBay at around fifty five once . If I would list mine on there , it probably would bring five to ten lol .


----------



## markh (Dec 10, 2011)

Cecil Munsey recently published an excellent article entitled "Cocaine, Coca-Cola, and Colicky Infants" that explores the  history of the use of the coca plant and cocaine in medicines and drinks of the 1800's. It has some info. on the coca marinani drink on pg 5&6. 

 Look at article 1276 at:

 http://cecilmunsey.com/index.php?option=com_docman&task=cat_view&gid=21&&Itemid=34

 He does great research and writes very informative articles!

 Mark


----------

